# Antonia Klugmann a Masterchef al posto di Cracco.



## admin (19 Aprile 2017)

Ora è ufficiale: il quarto giudice di Masterchef 2018 sarà Antonia Klugmann, prima donna a ricoprire questo ruolo. Prenderà il posto del giudice uscente Carlo Cracco.


----------

